# Allergic to animal fur



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not me thank goodness, but Heike is visiting her brother this weekend and his wife is allergic to animal fur.
She has never had to worry before, but now she has Motley in the house and his fur could be on her clothes somewhere.
Does anyone know if this can affect Heike sister-in-law or is it only the fur *on* the animal they are allergic to?


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi can not answer this as allergy is a funny thing

i had some small tyres delivered yesterday to take to portugal and fit on my little monkeybike

after opening the package i felt rough all day as i could taste the rubber

i used to suffer from all sorts of things even sweat peas and wd40 made me feel unwell
and have been on antihistamines for years now

since i have been going to portugal for the winter i have been so much better but i have noticed recently that i was starting to feel rough after doing things in the garage and house

luckily we are leaving for portugal and the fresh air later this week

barry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Some years ago I was tested as being allergic to cat fur.

I don't worry about the odd few hairs on my clothes because the volume is too small. However, if I go into a house where they live, even if they are outside in the garden my sinuses start to kick off.

So for me, it's volume.
.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that it is the "dander" from the skin that many people are allergic to. Every person is different of course. I have read that cats wash themselves and spread it everywhere and that is why they cause more problems than dogs. Heike could try putting on clean things and then wearing a loose fitting garment until she leaves the house that she can then take off once outside. That might help a bit?


----------

